# JKD Tournaments?



## Bear Cub (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any upcoming JKD tournaments in 2009 in south-west US?


----------



## simplicity (Mar 1, 2009)

*JKD Tournaments?* WTF!


Keep "IT" Real,
JM


----------



## Bear Cub (Mar 1, 2009)

Care to elaborate?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmmm, you don't often see JKD tournaments.


----------



## Bear Cub (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, exactly. At least in the USA. They are held in Europe, sometimes only for JKD grappling... I really would like to see one. I am very curious to see if it more like heavily padded sparring or MMA match... I never seen one.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2009)

Bear cub you know the club Cowboys in Arlington Texas has some great MMA bouts every month of local talent maybe that will help you out.


----------



## Bear Cub (Mar 2, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Bear cub you know the club Cowboys in Arlington Texas has some great MMA bouts every month of local talent maybe that will help you out.




I know about Cowboy's. There is also another monthly event in Frisco. I was curious about sport version of JKD.


----------



## Semper Fi (Mar 3, 2009)

Sport version of JKD = UFC.


----------

